# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Последователи ведической культуры. Кто это?

## Евгений Дунаевский

Привет. Не могу описать в теме с опросом, так как ругается на недостаток прав, поэтому напишу тут.

Хотелось бы уточнить у членов ИССКОН по поводу сообщения: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=10766
Эта организация как то связана с вами или нет? Есть ли у вас информация о том, те ли они за кого себя выдают?

По ссылке указано что некто Президент Гундичи (Испания), подписал их(?) резолюцию. Это верная информация?
http://vedic-nation.com/ru-ru/nation...-dlya-duhovnyh

Почему у меня вызывает сомнение выложенная в сообщение информация? 

Сайт, ссылка на который приводится в сообщении создан в феврале этого года, в зоне com, с хостом вне России. Примерно в это же время можно отследить активность этого общества в разных соцсетях и с роликами на ютубе. 

В базе ЕГРЮЛ, ФНС Российской Федерации, организации "Последователи Ведической культуры" не зарегестрировано, следовательно эта организация занимается своей деятельностью нелегально, либо выдает заведомо неверные о себе данные. 
Сотовый телефон указанный в контактах организации - Нижегородский. 
Кто там реально сидит в офисе по указанному в контактах адресу - непонятно.
Точнее там сидит некая организация "Эра единства".

Соотвественно, до прояснения статуса этой организации, доверять им свои паспортные данные я бы советовал пока не торопиться, так как внешне это все напоминает очередную псевдорелигиозную организацию, с непонятными целями и мотивами, которых в 90-е годы было множество.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Хотелось бы уточнить у членов ИССКОН по поводу сообщения: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=10766Эта организация как то связана с вами или нет?


Не связана. Наша организация правильно называется ИСККОН, не ИССКОН. В аббревиатуре два К, а не два С.  




> Есть ли у вас информация о том, те ли они за кого себя выдают?


Лично у меня такой информации нет.

----------


## Евгений Дунаевский

Враджендра Кумар. Спасибо большое за ответ. Извиняюсь за допущенную ошибку в название организации. Строчку с аббревиатурой я скопировал с их сайта, с раздела где перечисляются организации подписавшие резолюцию, и в процессе правки так и оставил, не обратив внимания.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Скорее всего это какое-то сообщество индуистов. ИСККОН условно тоже можно отнести к индуистам, но отличие его доктрины в том, что здесь отдаётся приоритет практике Кришна-бхакти, тогда как многие индуистские группы не делают на ней специального акцента.

----------

